# [MIL] In the line of duty - Times Online - Auckland



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/3i-0&fd=R&url=http://www.times.co.nz/cms/news/2008/05/art100020168.php&cid=0&ei=gyEeSNSxPIuCyQTbxaWDAQ&usg=AFrqEzcRWW6fFADYPAu26ZBRkGCe5By0mA"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=Ec7Hq6tbj_oJ&imgurl=www.times.co.nz/cms/image/1/art_CBA4wsVP.jpg width=80 height=53 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>Times Online - Auckland</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/3-0&fd=R&url=http://www.times.co.nz/cms/news/2008/05/art100020168.php&cid=0&ei=gyEeSNSxPIuCyQTbxaWDAQ&usg=AFrqEzftzBas-znajyx62bcM04ofuLtCJw">In the line of duty</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Times Online - Auckland, New Zealand -</font> <nobr>11 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Now <b>working</b> for Auckland Police’s <b>dog</b> unit, Mr Pennington had been <b>working</b> on the frontline for 10 years at the time of the incident. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

